
Chicago Crime Trends. Analyzing 3GB Dataset from Data.gov with SQL and Graphs - rodionos
https://github.com/axibase/atsd-use-cases/tree/master/ChicagoCrime
======
bfrog
Is it any surprise that where people are struggling the most is where most of
the crime originates from?

Poverty concentration/segregation is nothing new in Chicago, its been an
ongoing for half a century now. Slowly but surely the city has been reversing
the decisions to build large housing projects concentrated in a few areas.
More law enforcement won't solve the inherent problem.

------
pelicant666
interesting stats from 2014-present. highlighting the beats/districts where
the more violent crimes occurred is also key to understanding patterns

~~~
rodionos
It seems to be the case where crime is getting worse where it already was at
high levels: Englewood, Harrison, Deering, Austin, Gresham.

[https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/3f33d4ba/18/#](https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/3f33d4ba/18/#)

